# east harbor ice?



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

How is the ice at east harbor? Is there any action, bringing two of my grandsons. The younger asked yesterday if he could go and i couldn't tell him no. Heading up Saturday.


----------



## Tailchaser (Feb 5, 2009)

I was there yesterday. Ice is 8 to 10 inches. A few rough spots were it refroze, but still solid. The boat ramp is rotting & the guys are starting to go down a small hill to the left of the ramp. There were quite a few children with adults out there. There is enough action for the kids to keep them interested. They claim the fishing was a lot slower then tuesday. I caught around 20 to 25. No keepers for me. I did see a guy next to me get one about 8 just before dark. It's all about what you want to clean. good luck


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

quackpot said:


> How is the ice at east harbor? Is there any action, bringing two of my grandsons. The younger asked yesterday if he could go and i couldn't tell him no. Heading up Saturday.


you may be fishing in the rain bring a shanty


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

thanks for the replys shanties aren't a problem. he went last year when it did a refeeze. we broke through into 3 or 4 inches of water. he never said a word and smiled the whole time we were there.


----------



## ICEKING (Dec 15, 2010)

i was there yesterday caught 45 keepers good ice u wont have a problem


----------



## Lizard755 (Dec 21, 2010)

where is east harbor?


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

Lizard755 said:


> where is east harbor?




http://www.eastharborstatepark.org/maps.htm ....... This should help


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Is the ice still good? If not please call 937-243-1816 Thanks Bobby


----------



## Joe Sylvania (Apr 2, 2010)

I was out there today. Around six inches. However, I didn't feel comfortable with so many cracks. At 240 lb I felt the ice give alittle, plus it was windy. I didn't stay. There were four other shanties straight out from the boat launch. I talked to some guys that were coming in and they didn't do good today. A couple of days should firm things up.


----------



## Rod&Reel-Bow&Arrow (Mar 20, 2008)

me and a buddy were the first to get down there this morning. We went through a ton of dinks to get a bucket of keepers. Fish died out around 11, made a move for the bay. As far as the ice, a good 6 inch of clear ice. She was popping pretty good today. Made ice all day.....


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

Rod&Reel-Bow&Arrow said:


> me and a buddy were the first to get down there this morning. We went through a ton of dinks to get a bucket of keepers. Fish died out around 11, made a move for the bay. As far as the ice, a good 6 inch of clear ice. She was popping pretty good today. Made ice all day.....


I don't think much ice was made at 32+ degrees all day.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Are we talking Perch when mentioning fish being caught there ? Or somethin else ?


----------



## Rod&Reel-Bow&Arrow (Mar 20, 2008)

Well with the wind chill it was well below freezing, I assure you....


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

No yonder.....East harbor is a blue gil fishery......not saying you wont see a perch every now and then....but dominately gil's and bass lol


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Making ice......! Someone mentioned with the wind/windchill was making ice. I don't know if it was making ice, but wind only hinders the making of ice. And windchill does not affect inanimate objects, only living creatures!! If you put a glass of water out in 33 degree temps with 40 mph wind, it still won't freeze. Fact!


----------



## Rod&Reel-Bow&Arrow (Mar 20, 2008)

This is why I don't post reports on here..... sorry for the confusion. The ice is in bad shape, it was above freezing monday morning and the first holes we dug at day break weren't frozen over by the time we left.


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

Rod&Reel-Bow&Arrow said:


> This is why I don't post reports on here..... sorry for the confusion. The ice is in bad shape, it was above freezing monday morning and the first holes we dug at day break weren't frozen over by the time we left.


I think the only confusion is you said on your first post the ice was a good 6" of clear ice, and that it made ice all day. Then you say something about the wind chill was well below freezing and thats why it made ice all day. Now you say that the ice is in bad shape and your hole didnt have ice in it when you left at 11am So you was there for mabey 3 1/2 4hrs and got a bucket of keepers WOW you did better then most in recent reports. Great job


----------



## herefishyfishy (Dec 22, 2010)

stex1220. Where else do you fish locally. I am from Holland. Maybe hook up some time.


----------



## CMFish51 (Apr 14, 2004)

from west toledo...always looking for somewhere close to play instead of making the drive to the irish hills, or hillsdale, or washtenawe county in the rec area....


----------



## peach680 (May 19, 2010)

Heading out to east harbor tomorrow after work around 130 pm. Is there going to be anyone out there to give me some pointers? Still new to all this


----------



## n_fairchild (Mar 31, 2009)

Been here since noon. Very slow today


----------

